# Sleeping through



## Angie NG (Jun 6, 2012)

I was wondering when your pups started sleeping through the night? Bella was 10 weeks old yesterday, she falls asleep when I put the kids to bed(7-7.30). I have to sometimes physically pick her up to wake her so she will have a wee before we go to bed around 10. She then wakes at 2am to be let out. She then wakes at 5 for a poop and then will sleep till 6 7 o'clock. Is that about right? Starting to feel sleep deprived, I suppose I have been very lucky with my boys as they have slept through from such a young age( now aged 7&9). 
Thankyou in advance, I no I am probably being impatience. Love my sleep to much that's all


----------



## Rachyd03 (Jul 11, 2012)

Flynn usually sleeps from about 8 and like you I have to pick him up and take him for a wee at about half 10. He sleeps through till about half 5 but then I get up with him. To be honest I havnt tried putting him back to bed as I get his breakfast before my girls get up which is usually around 6 so that's just the routine that works best for us. Although last night hr woke up at half 2 because he had had dirroreah. He never has pooed or wee'd in his bed but did for the first time last night. Like I said though he couldn't help it and when we cleaned it up and put him bk to bed he went bck off to sleep . I think they are all the same and Fiona did tell me that they had been up at 5 every morning so it's most probably just routine. When they move to 3 meals a day breakfast will move to a bit later and I think he will start sleeping till 6ish


----------



## Cristina (Jul 2, 2012)

Beau is now 11 weeks old and has a routeen, he goes out for his last toilet before bed at 10:30pm, he knows that as soon as the light goes off it is bed time and will curl up and go to sleep. He then wakes about 2am for a pee and heads straight back to bed....he then wakes at 6am and the day begins! He used to wake twice in the night but as he is getting older he is managing to hold on longer. 

My partner and I both joked that we don't know how people cope with babies now, my son and daughter both slept though very quickly, plus they can't run off when awake! Lol.

I had to change my bedtime or I'd be a walking zombie


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

My pup is 18weeks now; she's been sleeping from about 2030-2100 through till about 0630-0800 for awhile...i'd guess since about 10-11 weeks.


----------



## Cristina (Jul 2, 2012)

We're you able to walk your pup dmp from this time? Just wondering as Beau is still waiting for his final injections so he is house bound.


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

When my Darcy was a pup I just walked with her in my arms when outside, I never let her have contact with other dogs before her inoculations, but at least she was able to get some fresh air and meet other people....and when you have an 8 week old pup you certainly get a crowd gathering around you...especially a Vizsla..


----------



## Cristina (Jul 2, 2012)

We have been carry walking Beau from day 1, he comes along in the car too to get used to travelling. ;D


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

Cristina said:


> We're you able to walk your pup dmp from this time? Just wondering as Beau is still waiting for his final injections so he is house bound.


Our yard is 10 acres (40470sq meters); never had to keep the pup inside. She came with her first stage of shots - but living out in the country, we have more freedom from other pets.


----------



## amitai (Jun 14, 2012)

Edom will be 10 weeks old tomorrow. 

We go out for pee and poo at around 12:30am and then at 6:00am. Sometimes she wakes me up to pee at 4 or 5am, but otherwise will sleep until 6:00.

Then we go down and take care of business and come up and go back to bed until about 7:30.

She is so stubborn with food and won't eat in the morning before she's exercised, so we head out for a longer walk before it gets too hot and come home and she eats.


----------



## katicabogar86 (Jul 4, 2012)

Just this week Csilla (she's 12 wks.) has started sleeping through ! This weekend she went to bed at around 10:30 (had to keep her awake towards the end) she woke up at 530-6 to go to the bathroom and then went back to bed until 8. Then we go for our morning walk because she won't eat unless she's been exercised.
The same thing this morning. I don't know if it's a fluke or if she's finally getting it, but I've got my fingers crossed !


----------



## HudsonVizsla (Jul 9, 2012)

Hudson is 11 weeks and we are just getting his schedule down.

He falls asleep around 830pm in the living room with us (usually cuddling!) and then we go out for a pee/poo at 10:30pm. He then goes in his crate and will usually sleep until 5am, but half of the time there is a pee in the middle of that. We are trying to limit his water before bed so he can hold it. He then gets up around 530/6am, goes for a pee, and then comes back to our bed for cuddles/sleep until around 730am. 

He is spoiled in being allowed to cuddle with us from 6am - 730am, but it is the only way we can survive the sleep deficit from the last 2 weeks!

I am hoping he will eventually be able to sleep from 10:30 - 6. That's the goal. 

It is also funny to read re: eating before exercising...Hudson's least favourite meal is breakfast...so I may have to take your suggestions and we'll go for a walk before he eats.


----------



## Angie NG (Jun 6, 2012)

Thankyou everyone, it's looks like Bella and her sleeping is normal then.
Last night she had a funny night, she didnt go straight to sleep when the boys went to bed, she played for a bit and fell asleep for an hour. She then woke and played for a bit more. Unusual for her as she crashes once the boys have gone to bed. We put her to bed at 10.15 and she did not cry( she normally whimpers till we are actually in bed). She slept till 3am yippeee, but she then woke at 5am for her normal poo. Think we are going to give her tea an hour later, see if that helps. 
Don't no whether I am happy she slept till 3am or that she didn't cry when we put her to bed, happy days though.


----------



## johnnywiggla (Sep 30, 2012)

Bodhi normally sleeps throughout the day but I make sure he's up at 9:30pm and play for a hour and bed (radio and nightlight on) at 10:30. Without tempting fate, he sleeps until 5:00am, I let him out (no fuss,talking,eye contact etc) for a pee then put him back to bed until 6:00 when I get up and he scoffs his breakfast. Only trouble is, between 5:00-6:00 he's whining/barking etc :-\


----------



## AlmaPup (Sep 18, 2012)

Alma (13weeks) sleeps thought the night, just because she fall asleep on her blanket, then she wakes up around midnight and jumps on my feet.
Then she eventually moves close to my stomach and sleeps until 7-7.30am. 
And I allow her this, I need sleep too :-\


----------



## oliveJosh12 (Sep 10, 2012)

Olive is such a precious 'child' already! She sobs in her crate so we set her up a bed next to the bed to go to if she wakes up which she is fine with - until last night when she realised she could climb onto our bed! I woke up at 3am to a warm, pink bellied fury scarf. 

We have been left wee presents so we will be going for wees at 3am tonight!!! I'm exhausted!


----------

